# SOMO Haunt Group Springfield Mo



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

We will have our Sept 21 meeting at the Haunted Forest, 5PM Our host will give us a day light walk through... Pot Luck Supper... night walk through with actors in place. 

Haunted Forest 8996 North Farm Road 149
Pleasant Hope, Missouri 65725

http://www.hauntedforestmo.com/


----------

